# New Rules to Prevent Arguments on the Forum



## petforum

Hi All,

Recently we have noticed certain people who often start petty arguments on threads and take the threads off topic which ruins the thread and ends up getting it closed.

Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.

When a member is banned, any pm's from users to mods or admin regarding the ban will be ignored and any threads started as to why a member is banned will result in an infraction and then a ban for the thread starter and the thread will be deleted. Any decisions made to ban a user by admin or a mod should be respected.

Also, when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.

Please note that these rules have been created to stop the petty arguments that have been hapenning on the forum which get out of control and put our visitors off joining this forum.

Many Thanks for your understanding
Mark


----------



## marion..d

hopefully these rules will work.. but this thread is gonna get swallowed up by other threads....

marion


----------



## Vixie

I would just like to add that anyone who is reported to be sending vile messages via pm to other members in order to bully them will also have the above infractions given then the stated bans if they continue, debate through pm's is fine trying to sort out your differences by pm is fine but under no circumstances if foul language or bullying allowed and if reported and the offending pm's found to brake the rules then we will have no option but to follow the new guidelines, hopefully this will make the whole forum a much happier and friendlier place from now on 

thank you


----------



## Katie&Cody

:thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199

marion..d said:


> hopefully these rules will work.. but this thread is gonna get swallowed up by other threads....
> 
> marion


*We will keep bumping it up then.:thumbsup:*


----------



## MADCAT

Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thank you Mark. I definately think this is a move in the right direction as it still allows healthy debate but should stop the personal attacks.

It gets my vote 

:thumbsup:


----------



## petforum

Yeah, healthy debate is fine, its just the petty arguments and bitching which we are trying to prevent. Save that for the playground and not the open forum.

Mark


----------



## Guest

Brilliant, totally support this


----------



## Tigerneko

Lovely! Thankyou Mark


----------



## EmzieAngel

Great idea


----------



## Changes

petforum said:


> Yeah, healthy debate is fine, its just the petty arguments and bitching which we are trying to prevent. Save that for the playground and not the open forum.
> 
> Mark


There's a playgorund 

lol


----------



## Guest

Great idea, and lets hope that is now the end of all the squabbling then. 

Happy Pet forum. xx


----------



## reddogs

Well done mods, good call.

I had thought that some of the comments made by people were a little excessive, rude and unnecessary so I hope this stops them after all why pick a fight with someone you don't really know except on a forum.

You have to remember that once you have put something in to cyber space it does not go away and will come back to bite you at some stage in the future.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently we have noticed certain people who often start petty arguments on threads and take the threads off topic which ruins the thread and ends up getting it closed.
> 
> Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.
> 
> When a member is banned, any pm's from users to mods or admin regarding the ban will be ignored and any threads started as to why a member is banned will result in an infraction and then a ban for the thread starter and the thread will be deleted. Any decisions made to ban a user by admin or a mod should be respected.
> 
> Please note that these rules have been created to stop the petty arguments that have been hapenning on the forum which get out of control and put our visitors off joining this forum.
> 
> Many Thanks for your understanding
> Mark





Vixie said:


> I would just like to add that anyone who is reported to be sending vile messages via pm to other members in order to bully them will also have the above infractions given then the stated bans if they continue, debate through pm's is fine trying to sort out your differences by pm is fine but under no circumstances if foul language or bullying allowed and if reported and the offending pm's found to brake the rules then we will have no option but to follow the new guidelines, hopefully this will make the whole forum a much happier and friendlier place from now on
> 
> thank you


*
:thumbsup: well its about time something was done,  pehaps now we can all get back to how it used to be, getting/givin advise helping each other, and having a laugh   *


----------



## clueless

Hopefully this will work. I do think though that if someone is being bullied via a PM it should be an instant ban Good Work


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Hopefully this will work. I do think though that if someone is being bullied via a PM it should be an instant ban Good Work


I agree


----------



## shortbackandsides

if someone is abusing the pm option and using it to intimidate couldnt that option be taken away from them?? but then saying that if they were banned it would be anyways
All good work mark and mods:thumbsup:


----------



## petforum

Lets hope this makes people think twice before posting something nasty. After all, weve put these rules in place to prevent this, we dont want to have to ban anyone from the forum at the end of the day. We want people to enjoy themselves on here


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Mark, I hope this works!


----------



## scosha37

Well said..:thumbsup: 

Heres to a nicer forum again lets all try get on again .... Lets face it lifes to short to ague and b*%ch on a pet forum..


----------



## vickie1985

ah, i feel this been a much happier place form now on again 

really pleased :thumbsup:


----------



## turkeylad

Vixie said:


> I would just like to add that anyone who is reported to be sending vile messages via pm to other members in order to bully them will also have the above infractions given then the stated bans if they continue, debate through pm's is fine trying to sort out your differences by pm is fine but under no circumstances if foul language or bullying allowed and if reported and the offending pm's found to brake the rules then we will have no option but to follow the new guidelines, hopefully this will make the whole forum a much happier and friendlier place from now on
> 
> thank you


Thankyou for that!!


----------



## Guest

i think is a fanastic idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:Firm but fair


----------



## sskmick

Brilliant news, I've been a member here for quite a while but stopped posting because shall we say posts were misread and it felt quite hostile at times.

I come on here for help and advice and give help and advice to others where possible, and more importantly for a bit of fun, looking at photos of your pets antics etc.. 

I have started posting on here now and again and very recently on the rabbit section. I have found everyone to be very supportive of each other and very helpful.

We are not going to agree all of the time, but we should all respect others views even if they are different from our own. 

Sue


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> Brilliant news, I've been a member here for quite a while but stopped posting because shall we say posts were misread and it felt quite hostile at times.
> 
> I come on here for help and advice and give help and advice to others where possible, and more importantly for a bit of fun, looking at photos of your pets antics etc..
> 
> I have started posting on here now and again and very recently on the rabbit section. I have found everyone to be very supportive of each other and very helpful.
> 
> We are not going to agree all of the time, but we should all respect others views even if they are different from our own.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, nice to see you back, look forward to reading your posts again.


----------



## suzy93074

sskmick said:


> Brilliant news, I've been a member here for quite a while but stopped posting because shall we say posts were misread and it felt quite hostile at times.
> 
> I come on here for help and advice and give help and advice to others where possible, and more importantly for a bit of fun, looking at photos of your pets antics etc..
> 
> I have started posting on here now and again and very recently on the rabbit section. I have found everyone to be very supportive of each other and very helpful.
> 
> We are not going to agree all of the time, but we should all respect others views even if they are different from our own.
> 
> Sue


Hi nice to see you back xx


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well done, I've worried for some time about children coming on this site, so lets hope it will be better all round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

claire said:


> Ive got an idea, when people argue infuture im gonna post this to end the arguement...........................
> 
> View attachment 23962
> 
> Not mine by the way


That's gotta be better than any ban LOL


----------



## petforum

Hi All,

Could I just add one more change which is somethimes quite annoying for the mods and myself. This is when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ad_1980

the mods are doing a fantastic job  Well done.


----------



## tashi

Bumping this one up


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Good idea to have rules in place for less arguments! Hope they are followed and abided by!

Keep up the good work guys :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## tashi

Please can everybody read this thread


----------



## DKDREAM

is it ok if the thread goes off topic by accident as sometimes i do it and dont realise i am!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Ive just joined this forum, and im glad i did..... The mods are really good, and the people are really friendly, and this thread should hopefully get rid of all the bitchyness!

Thanks James.


----------



## ColliePower

thumbs up to Mark and The Mods !


----------



## Guest

DKDREAM said:


> is it ok if the thread goes off topic by accident as sometimes i do it and dont realise i am!


same here. I tend to go off on a tangent 

I think it just means if it goes off topic in a really BAD way that leads to arguing.

I personally have felt this forum has been better in the last few weeks but then I don't come on in the evening or weekend... I probably miss a lot.


----------



## lymorelynn

This is all part of why I decided to give it another go. I wasn't involved in any of the nasty stuff but I found it very upsetting and didn't want to be part of that sort of community.
much nicer on here again now  like when I first joined


----------



## petforum

Great news, looks like we are doing something right


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> This is all part of why I decided to give it another go. I wasn't involved in any of the nasty stuff but I found it very upsetting and didn't want to be part of that sort of community.
> much nicer on here again now  like when I first joined


 really am glad you are back  missed you and your purple writing


----------



## LKelly

Hiya,

I'm a fairly new member and I must say that this will make me use the forum a lot more. Before I was a little scared to bring anything up for discussion 

Thanks,
Li


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*BUMPING UP    *


----------



## Guest

petforum said:


> Yeah, healthy debate is fine, its just the petty arguments and bitching which we are trying to prevent. Save that for the playground and not the open forum.
> 
> Mark


I have been a victim of the arguements and bitching just for having a different opinion. I was trying to be nice to people but they were bullying me on a thread in the dog chat section that is now closed. I didn't start it honest. I don't argue. I only wanted a healthy debate. It really upset me. I'm still upset about it now. Those people really hurt me. I agree with this rule. One to us nill to the people starting the petty arguements. We win. This new rule gets 10 out of 10 from me. It's got my vote.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It really amazes me how nasty some people can be over really petty subjects, me finks the words growing up spring to mind!  *


----------



## Dingle

ladywiccana said:


> *It really amazes me how nasty some people can be over really petty subjects, me finks the words growing up spring to mind!  *


just don't take the thread off topic hun...

ON TOPIC!
debate is good... bickering is NOT, although it can be entertaining...

be happy, enjoy debate !


----------



## Ladywiccana

Dingle said:


> just don't take the thread off topic hun...
> 
> ON TOPIC!
> debate is good... bickering is NOT, although it can be entertaining...
> 
> be happy, enjoy debate !


*And top of the evenin to ya dingley   how the devil are ya?? :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*

*Forgot to add its got my vote too.........very sensible rules  *


----------



## Guest

Dingle said:


> just don't take the thread off topic hun...
> 
> ON TOPIC!
> debate is good... bickering is NOT, although it can be entertaining...
> 
> be happy, enjoy debate !


debate is good, we are due a good debate thread i think


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> debate is good, we are due a good debate thread i think


Unfortunately they dont happen these days - gone are the days of the 'great debate'


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> debate is good, we are due a good debate thread i think


*hehe I agree..........you start and ill follow hehe :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Unfortunately they dont happen these days - gone are the days of the 'great debate'


Its a great shame


----------



## Dingle

well we do live in a pc world & not far from a police state ya know...


----------



## Guest

Dingle said:


> well we do live in a pc world & not far from a police state ya know...


This is very true lol


----------



## goodvic2

Can somebody enlighten me on what this is about? I have been using the forum since last November and I haven't seen any of this? I often get into debates, usually with the dog "trainers" and our differing views. But I have never once seen bullying. 

Unless I just don;t notice...... can anyone enlighten me? or direct me to a post which this applies to? I want to understand what the mods mean x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Doubt very much you will find the posts they have either been deleted or the mods have removed the offending articles  *


----------



## goodvic2

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Doubt very much you will find the posts they have either been deleted or the mods have removed the offending articles  *


Thanks for that, just can't understand why I haven;t seen any x


----------



## Nonnie

goodvic2 said:


> Thanks for that, just can't understand why I haven;t seen any x


Do you ever venture into the breeding section?

Used to kick off in there quite a lot. Not so much anymore, as many of the experienced breeders have stopped posting.


----------



## goodvic2

Nonnie said:


> Do you ever venture into the breeding section?
> 
> Used to kick off in there quite a lot. Not so much anymore, as many of the experienced breeders have stopped posting.


Hi Nonnie, thanks for your reply.

I have looked at it, but to be honest with you, I have a problem with breeding because of our over full rescue centres. I find myself getting wound up, I tend not to even reply to the puppy threads!

Many times I have typed a response, but have quickly left the site! :cursing:

Why do people argue in the breeding section then? x


----------



## Dingle

goodvic2 said:


> Hi
> Why do people argue in the breeding section then? x


Purely because many of us have strong opinions regarding ethical breeding & plain old lets make a fast buck breeding...


----------



## goodvic2

Dingle said:


> Purely because many of us have strong opinions regarding ethical breeding & plain old lets make a fast buck breeding...


Well I have a problem with the whole lot, best I stay off the section then x


----------



## clueless

goodvic2 said:


> Well I have a problem with the whole lot, best I stay off the section then x


Yes stay away LOL Keep yar sanity


----------



## Gobaith

Hopefully this will work! :thumbsup:





Chloe x


----------



## Guest

goodvic2 said:


> Can somebody enlighten me on what this is about? I have been using the forum since last November and I haven't seen any of this? I often get into debates, usually with the dog "trainers" and our differing views. But I have never once seen bullying.
> 
> Unless I just don;t notice...... can anyone enlighten me? or direct me to a post which this applies to? I want to understand what the mods mean x


I can tell you exactly what's been going on. I was attacked for having a different opinion in the dog chat section on a thread about holding a dog down. It is bullying and attacking for no reason other than havining a different opinion. It was because I agree with some of Cesar Millan's techniques and they were rude to me over that. It is bullying and attacking. There was somebody else who liked Cesar too but they only attacked me. The words grow up springs to mind in this case.


----------



## goodvic2

danielled said:


> I can tell you exactly what's been going on. I was attacked for having a different opinion in the dog chat section on a thread about holding a dog down. It is bullying and attacking for no reason other than havining a different opinion. It was because I agree with some of Cesar Millan's techniques and they were rude to me over that. It is bullying and attacking. There was somebody else who liked Cesar too but they only attacked me. The words grow up springs to mind in this case.


I also get it for liking Cesar, I am his biggest fan. I no longer advocate holding the dog down, because although it is fine for Cesar and it does work. For the average dog owner, they would not use the right energy. I have used it on an aggressive rescue of mine, and i did not find it to work.

Sorry you have felt like that, next time, get me involved, I'll fight your corner! x


----------



## Guest

goodvic2 said:


> I also get it for liking Cesar, I am his biggest fan. I no longer advocate holding the dog down, because although it is fine for Cesar and it does work. For the average dog owner, they would not use the right energy. I have used it on an aggressive rescue of mine, and i did not find it to work.
> 
> Sorry you have felt like that, next time, get me involved, I'll fight your corner! x


Thank you. I will do. I hope it never happensagain ut if it does I willl let yo know. Go onto my thread in the rainbow setction. Ive got one called my 3 year old cat Toby died and one called you want to know bout my cat toby. You get it too?
Danielle.


----------



## nat1979

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> :thumbsup: well its about time something was done,  pehaps now we can all get back to how it used to be, getting/givin advise helping each other, and having a laugh   *


Wish it was like that for me 
I havent used this forum that long and within 1 hour i am getting picked on


----------



## Guest

nat1979 said:


> Wish it was like that for me
> I havent used this forum that long and within 1 hour i am getting picked on


Report it to the mods, they are very good and will deal with it quickly


----------



## nat1979

claire said:


> Report it to the mods, they are very good and will deal with it quickly


I have sent 2 messages to them and asked them to closed it which is a shame but needed to be done which they have done but what happens to the people that were out of order does anything really happen?


----------



## Guest

nat1979 said:


> I have sent 2 messages to them and asked them to closed it which is a shame but needed to be done which they have done but what happens to the people that were out of order does anything really happen?


If someone was out of order they get a warning

Some of the forum rules.

hope this helps

Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.

When a member is banned, any pm's from users to mods or admin regarding the ban will be ignored and any threads started as to why a member is banned will result in an infraction and then a ban for the thread starter and the thread will be deleted. Any decisions made to ban a user by admin or a mod should be respected.

Also, when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.

Please note that these rules have been created to stop the petty arguments that have been hapenning on the forum which get out of control and put our visitors off joining this forum.


----------



## Guest

nat1979 said:


> Wish it was like that for me
> I havent used this forum that long and within 1 hour i am getting picked on


It is sad when people try to bully! it just means that they have a very low esteme and feel of little value in the real world. You should feel sorry for these people, internet bullies are the low of the low, I am new but no one has picked on me, but if anyone fancies a pop all i'll say is bring it on.
Ruby


----------



## Guest

I;ve been bullied in the dog chat section. I don't want to talk about it. Why don't you guys check out my thread called you want to know about my cat toby and another thread of mine in the same section called my 3 year old cat toby died? Feel free to check them out guys.
Danielle.


----------



## Cat Lover Chris

I agree with all that has been said. In the short time that I have been contributing to this forum it has amazed me how people ask sincerely for advice or help and then get lambasted by others for what has personally happened to their pets e.g they have become pregnant.

It has also been interesting to see how easily various people can be wound up by throwing a red herring into a thread, and then watch it go completely off tangent for no logical reason.

Perhaps everyone should agree to throw away the angry pills, take a deep breadth and go back to the first principles of this pet forum.

There is too much stress in this world with the pressures of the current economic situation etc. Let's chill and start afresh.

Thank you; may your God go with you. Goodnight.


----------



## Mary05

I think everyone would agree to this and cant understand why people would do this so promise I won't


----------



## tashi

Please read and inwardly digest


----------



## goodvic2

danielled said:


> I have been a victim of the arguements and bitching just for having a different opinion. I was trying to be nice to people but they were bullying me on a thread in the dog chat section that is now closed. I didn't start it honest. I don't argue. I only wanted a healthy debate. It really upset me. I'm still upset about it now. Those people really hurt me. I agree with this rule. One to us nill to the people starting the petty arguements. We win. This new rule gets 10 out of 10 from me. It's got my vote.


Let me guess, was it about Cesar Milan?


----------



## Guest

goodvic2 said:


> Let me guess, was it about Cesar Milan?


Yes how did you guesse.


----------



## Vixie

I wish peole would read this and stick to the rules but I feel some people just like to stirr things up, its such a shame that this wonderful forum is ending up like a war zone at the moment, I would have thought as adults we could just agree to dissagee and if people have a probelm with the moderators that they would take it up via PM or With Mark and not on the open forum and ruin it for everyone 

I was really looking forward to returning to the forum, what a welcome


----------



## Ladywiccana

Vixie said:


> I wish peole would read this and stick to the rules but I eel some people just like to stirr things up, its such a shame that this wonderful forum is ending up like a war zone at the moment, I would have thought as adults we could just agree to dissagee and if people have a probelm with the moderators that they would take it up via PM or With Mark and not on the open forum and ruin it for everyone
> 
> I was really looking forward to returning to the forum, what a welcome


*Well said :smilewinkgrin: i totally agree with you :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Well said :smilewinkgrin: i totally agree with you :smilewinkgrin:*


I agree with you both.


----------



## Colliepoodle

Oh for heavens sake - sieg heil 

So much for freedom of speech, eh? 

Personally I've not seen anything on these boards that I would consider worth the banning of a member. Debate - even heated debate - is an inevitable result of an exchange of views IMO.

Just to take one example - breeders. A decent breeder will not mind being quizzed about their practises. If someone gets defensive when their motives are questioned - well, that says more about them than the person asking perfectly reasonable questions.

As for newbies coming on here and asking about breeding, and being asked the same questions over and over, when they have probably already read the board and heard it all before - that's a joke, right?? How many endless threads do we get about toilet training, nipping, pulling, jumping up.... I don't see mods wagging their finger at those people and telling them to check for old, relevant threads first!

And I'm sorry, but talk of being "bullied" on a public forum is LUDICROUS. If you are such a sensitive soul that you are going to weep over your keyboard over something said on a SCREEN by someone you don't know in REAL LIFE, then maybe the internet isn't for you


----------



## Colliepoodle

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could I just add one more change which is somethimes quite annoying for the mods and myself. This is when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


What's wrong with argumentative for pity's sake?! That's what people DO when they disagree! That's how opinions get exchanged - and listening to/reading exchanges of opinions is how other opinions get FORMED!


----------



## Colliepoodle

danielled said:


> I can tell you exactly what's been going on. I was attacked for having a different opinion in the dog chat section on a thread about holding a dog down. It is bullying and attacking for no reason other than havining a different opinion. It was because I agree with some of Cesar Millan's techniques and they were rude to me over that. It is bullying and attacking. There was somebody else who liked Cesar too but they only attacked me. The words grow up springs to mind in this case.


Attacked? Really? What did they do - come round to your house and slap you?


----------



## DKDREAM

Colliepoodle said:


> Attacked? Really? What did they do - come round to your house and slap you?


is there any need to be so sarcastic?


----------



## Colliepoodle

DKDREAM said:


> is there any need to be so sarcastic?


Well, not NEED, no. It's just the way I am. You see, on a public forum you will get all sorts.

You will get people who cannot spell or punctuate - there is no NEED, given modern education, for that to be the case but it still happens.

You will get people with all sorts of different opinions on all sorts of different things.

You will get informed people and uninformed people. You will get people who are clearly quite bright, and people who would clearly struggle to find their own backsides without both hands and a torch. Diversity, you see. A wonderful thing.


----------



## DKDREAM

Colliepoodle said:


> Well, not NEED, no. It's just the way I am. You see, on a public forum you will get all sorts.
> 
> You will get people who cannot spell or punctuate - there is no NEED, given modern education, for that to be the case but it still happens.
> 
> You will get people with all sorts of different opinions on all sorts of different things.
> 
> You will get informed people and uninformed people. You will get people who are clearly quite bright, and people who would clearly struggle to find their own backsides without both hands and a torch. Diversity, you see. A wonderful thing.


I wont bother replying to that because your clearly gunning for an argument! Get a life.


----------



## arriba

Colliepoodle said:


> Well, not NEED, no. It's just the way I am. You see, on a public forum you will get all sorts.
> 
> You will get people who cannot spell or punctuate - there is no NEED, given modern education, for that to be the case but it still happens.
> 
> You will get people with all sorts of different opinions on all sorts of different things.
> 
> You will get informed people and uninformed people. You will get people who are clearly quite bright, and people who would clearly struggle to find their own backsides without both hands and a torch. Diversity, you see. A wonderful thing.


i'm with you.you'll get pelters on here for saying what you are though.
i've not seen anything like this forum anywhere else.
alot of it beggars belief


----------



## fairy74

Colliepoodle said:


> Well, not NEED, no. It's just the way I am. You see, on a public forum you will get all sorts.
> 
> You will get people who cannot spell or punctuate - there is no NEED, given modern education, for that to be the case but it still happens.
> 
> You will get people with all sorts of different opinions on all sorts of different things.
> 
> You will get informed people and uninformed people. You will get people who are clearly quite bright, and people who would clearly struggle to find their own backsides without both hands and a torch. Diversity, you see. A wonderful thing.


Which category do you fit in??


----------



## Colsy

Thanks everyone for a great demostration as to why we have this rule. We have debates on a forum not arguments; this is turning into a simple argument so please either change tack or we will moderate.


----------



## Guest

Colliepoodle said:


> Well, not NEED, no. It's just the way I am. You see, on a public forum you will get all sorts.
> 
> You will get people who cannot spell or punctuate - there is no NEED, given modern education, for that to be the case but it still happens.
> 
> You will get people with all sorts of different opinions on all sorts of different things.
> 
> You will get informed people and uninformed people. You will get people who are clearly quite bright, and people who would clearly struggle to find their own backsides without both hands and a torch. Diversity, you see. A wonderful thing.





arriba said:


> i'm with you.you'll get pelters on here for saying what you are though.
> i've not seen anything like this forum anywhere else.
> alot of it beggars belief


Not trying to be funny, but why are you still here if it upsets you so much?


----------



## DKDREAM

Colsy said:


> Thanks everyone for a great demostration as to why we have this rule. We have debates on a forum not arguments; this is turning into a simple argument so please either change tack or we will moderate.


well said.


----------



## scosha37

What is peoples Spelling got to do with arguemnets ??...:idea:


----------



## Colliepoodle

Colsy said:


> Thanks everyone for a great demostration as to why we have this rule. We have debates on a forum not arguments; this is turning into a simple argument so please either change tack or we will moderate.


But Colsy - you were so heartbroken at your treatment on here you left!!


----------



## lauren001

I was under the impression a forum was a place for an exchange of different views or am I wrong?

You do get all sorts on a forum and thank god for that. There is a huge amount to be learned in discussion and debate, and for those who cannot stand the heat then simply get out of the kitchen. 
The kitchen cannot feed anyone and the chefs cannot learn anything or pass on their knowledge if there is always someone complaining about the heat and shutting off the ovens.


----------



## Colliepoodle

scosha37 said:


> What is peoples Spelling got to do with arguemnets ??...:idea:


Nothing at all, except bad spelling/grammar/punctuation CAN make someone's post very hard to decipher.


----------



## brackensmom

tashi said:


> Please read and inwardly digest


just to remind you all!!!



Colsy said:


> Thanks everyone for a great demostration as to why we have this rule. We have debates on a forum not arguments; this is turning into a simple argument so please either change tack or we will moderate.


Well said


----------



## CarolineH

There's one word that people reading inflammatory comments designed to provoke arguement should remember.

IGNORE.

Why give them the satisfaction and attention they crave huh?


----------



## DKDREAM

Colliepoodle said:


> But Colsy - you were so heartbroken at your treatment on here you left!!


why are you so agressive towards people if you dont like it close the door behind you and go


----------



## arriba

rona said:


> Not trying to be funny, but why are you still here if it upsets you so much?


who's upset?
i aint for sure.plenty of others get uoset though over very little, hence why i agreed with the above


----------



## Colliepoodle

DKDREAM said:


> I wont bother replying to that because your clearly gunning for an argument! Get a life.


No, I'm expressing an opinion.

"Get a life" however, could be misconstrued as a personal attack/insult.


----------



## sequeena

There is a distinctive line between heated debate and being an outright a-hole. The latter should not be allowed on a forum - they should go back to bed and get out on the right side


----------



## Colliepoodle

DKDREAM said:


> why are you so agressive towards people if you dont like it close the door behind you and go


There isn't a door here.


----------



## Colliepoodle

lauren001 said:


> I was under the impression a forum was a place for an exchange of different views or am I wrong?
> 
> You do get all sorts on a forum and thank god for that. There is a huge amount to be learned in discussion and debate, and for those who cannot stand the heat then simply get out of the kitchen.
> The kitchen cannot feed anyone and the chefs cannot learn anything or pass on their knowledge if there is always someone complaining about the heat and shutting off the ovens.


Quite right.


----------



## DKDREAM

Colliepoodle said:


> No, I'm expressing an opinion.
> 
> "Get a life" however, could be misconstrued as a personal attack/insult.


and the statments you said cant???


----------



## CarolineH

And here we go...............

IGNORE


----------



## fairy74

Yet another thread which is leading nowhere.

Maybe this should be closed now before it escalates further.


----------



## brackensmom

sequeena said:


> There is a distinctive line between heated debate and being an outright a-hole. The latter should not be allowed on a forum - they should go back to bed and get out on the right side


PMSL, just soo well said,


----------



## Madamoiselle

There does seem to be alot of frustrated people on this forum. I barely post, but do read alot... I can't keep up with the politics!


----------



## Colliepoodle

rona said:


> Not trying to be funny, but why are you still here if it upsets you so much?


Have you asked the people who complain about being "bullied" why they are still here if it upsets them so much?


----------



## gorgeous

Colliepoodle - have you had one too many?


----------



## Jazzy

I can't believe there is an argument on the 'New rules to prevent arguments thread'.


----------



## Colliepoodle

fairy74 said:


> Yet another thread which is leading nowhere.
> 
> Maybe this should be closed now before it escalates further.


PMSL yeah - better close it quick!! :biggrin:


----------



## sequeena

brackensmom said:


> PMSL, just soo well said,


Thanks 

The best of threads can go downhill very quickly but it's how you choose to respond to them which can make or break them.

Unfortunately the majority of us are too strong minded and type what we're feeling before we think about it :blushing:


----------



## Madamoiselle

Jazzy said:


> I can't believe there is an argument on the 'New rules to prevent arguments thread'.


LOL hilarious!


----------



## sequeena

Jazzy said:


> I can't believe there is an argument on the 'New rules to prevent arguments thread'.


The irony!!! :laugh:


----------



## Colliepoodle

gorgeous said:


> Colliepoodle - have you had one too many?


Not at all! A small Sherry, is all - just to aid digestion


----------



## Vixie

please no arguing, I'm in too good a mood to have it spoilt by arguing on a thread that clearly states no arguing, very ironic dont you think, this thread will be closed until I can sort through it, which I will do tomorrow as I'm shattered after my bitches whelping


----------



## gorgeous

Colliepoodle said:


> Not at all! A small Sherry, is all - just to aid digestion


A small barrel more like!


----------



## petforum

Hi All,

Its been brought to my attention that there has been lots of threads created regarding the closing of threads by moderators. 

Please note that moderators close threads for various reasons, all of which are to make the forum run as smoothly as possible for all of our members. Most of the threads which are closed are ones which start to get personal between members. We do try not to close debates unless they get personal and we end up getting 10 - 20 reported post emails from our members. In these cases we do usually try to re-open the thread once the reported posts have been deleted, which can take a while.

Please note that if you have a particular problem with why a thread has been closed, please DO NOT create a thread about it, please pm myself or a mod instead.


----------



## tashi

Could members please also note that anything posted on this forum remains on this forum, do not take them over to others for discussion there, no matter how 'sketchy' the details are they are for this forum only :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill

while your all reading re read this thread also...


----------

